# Most Powerful Steroid?



## Testosterone (Dec 1, 2004)

As per as Pharmaceutical standards, which is the most powerful steroid available commercially?
Do latest PS's like M1T come close to Sustanon-250 or Test Enanthate/Propionate when compared mg for mg?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think over the counter Pro hormones come even close...especially to test E


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

Powerful in what sense?

The most dangerous?

Give the most gains?

Build the most strength?


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 1, 2004)

strength & gains.
side effects dont matter


----------



## LAM (Dec 1, 2004)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> As per as Pharmaceutical standards, which is the most powerful steroid available commercially?



anadrol


----------



## Mudge (Dec 1, 2004)

I would probably agree if you are looking for both, because like said you have to be specific.

For all out strength without nuking your liver I would go tren and never look back.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 1, 2004)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> As per as Pharmaceutical standards, which is the most powerful steroid available commercially?
> Do latest PS's like M1T come close to Sustanon-250 or Test Enanthate/Propionate when compared mg for mg?


 You won't make the kind of gains from 100 mg/week of Test E, Prop, or Sus, that you will with M1T. But mg to mg is no way to compare the effectivness of steroids.


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd say the most anabolic thing out is none other than good ooooole' food


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 1, 2004)

TREN from Krypton !


----------



## Flex (Dec 2, 2004)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> Do latest PS's like M1T come close to Sustanon-250 or Test Enanthate/Propionate when compared mg for mg?



Not even REMOTELY close.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2004)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> As per as Pharmaceutical standards, which is the most powerful steroid available commercially?
> Do latest PS's like M1T come close to Sustanon-250 or Test Enanthate/Propionate when compared mg for mg?


 M1T doesn't come close to the real shit. After the ban I say just shoot up b/c with an oral like M1T, the sides are plentiful and hit you hard and fast.


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 2, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> M1T doesn't come close to the real shit. After the ban I say just shoot up b/c with an oral like M1T, the sides are plentiful and hit you hard and fast.


 This is what I have been saying all along.  I am looking forward to taking the next step.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> M1T doesn't come close to the real shit. After the ban I say just shoot up b/c with an oral like M1T, the sides are plentiful and hit you hard and fast.


I don't totally agree with that.  You really can't compare M1T to test or tren.  It is an 17aa oral and would be better compared to dbol and winstrol.  In that regard I think M1t is surprisingly good for a OTC and works well to jumpstart a cycle.  IMO though, dbol is superior to m1t.  Quicker and better gains with less sides.  Of course after the ban, why would you go with m1t over dbol?


----------



## Stu (Dec 2, 2004)

anyone else think its ironic that due to the banning of OTC ph/ps its gonna increase the demand for real gear. at least when it was over the counter they could regulate the stuff


----------



## LAM (Dec 2, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> at least when it was over the counter they could regulate the stuff



the people who make and pass these laws have zero education about health and fitness so they definetly haven't taken the time to educate themselves on anabolic and androgenic compounds..


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I don't totally agree with that. You really can't compare M1T to test or tren. It is an 17aa oral and would be better compared to dbol and winstrol. In that regard I think M1t is surprisingly good for a OTC and works well to jumpstart a cycle. IMO though, dbol is superior to m1t. Quicker and better gains with less sides. Of course after the ban, why would you go with m1t over dbol?


 I see what your saying. It is a little nonsensical to compare an oral with an injectible. M1T is a great OTC, but i guess what i meant was that if you had access to both it would be more sensible to run something like test b/c M1T has so many sides and is so taxing on your liver, plus after the ban they will all get you in the same amount of trouble. I read an article the other day that said right after the ban goes into effect, if your caught with even one pill you will get busted with felony posession. its crazy


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Not even REMOTELY close.


 I keep say'n this. PH/PS and REAL shit is like compare'n Popcicles to Ice cream ,they are simular but nowhere near tha same thing


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2004)

M1T sucked for me, but it rocks for some people.


----------

